# frayed fins - please help



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

I "rescued" a male betta from Wal-Mart today. I couldn't resist as he is a golden color which I have not seen at the stores around here before. Besides, he was so sad looking in that cup. My other concern was his fins are rather torn and frayed looking. What is the best way to help these to heal, and hopefully return to normal? His tail appears to be ripped right up the middle. I don't think he is a double tail. The other fins are just kind of ragged. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

melafix and awesome water quality will make sure they heal fast


----------



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

I am also not sure about his gills. Do they look ok? They are a brownish color and I am not sure if this is part of his coloring or a problem. He is not gasping, there is no redness and they open and close just fine.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

He looks just fine. He looks like he is a dark bodied yellow. He is a black/yellow BiColor, but the body needs more black to improve the contrast.


RC


----------

